# Cell phone interruption handled like a boss



## aphyrodite

Thought I'd share this with you guys. I love the unusual reply from the latter.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

That's classic!:lol:


----------



## aphyrodite

I salute :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris

Oh, he's good. :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn

Superbly handled in a very appropriate manner on the part of the soloist.

Most embarrassing for the [inconsiderate] cell user.


----------



## Kryten

Handled like a true professional!


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I'm sure whoever the phone-owner was will never leave his or her phone on during a concert again. They must feel terrible. :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Truly awesome.


----------



## aphyrodite

Personally I'd like to see more musicians doing this kind of reply. :lol:


----------



## aphyrodite

TrazomGangflow said:


> I'm sure whoever the phone-owner was will never leave his or her phone on during a concert again. They must feel terrible. :lol:


And feel tremendous amount of shame. Hahaha


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

TrazomGangflow said:


> I'm sure whoever the phone-owner was will never leave his or her phone on during a concert again. They must feel terrible. :lol:


I'm sure the phone owner couldn't give a toss.
In fact he/she will probably arrange to be called in the middle of the next concert to see if he/she gets another present. I cordially hope that it is a fist in the face.


----------



## appoggiatura

This dude rocks


----------



## Polednice

This! http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2012/02/you-mist-hear-this-piano-variations-on-a-classical-ringtone.html


----------



## Blanchard

I wonder if Nokia tried to collect royalties.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bach cello suite no. 5 on viola and then an excerpt of Tarrega's _Gran Vals_ on viola??? What is the world coming to???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Blanchard said:


> I wonder if Nokia tried to collect royalties.


Francisco Tarrega would be turning in his grave. The viola player should have played the whole piece rather than just improvise over four bars.






I'm still annoyed that Nokia stole those four bars of music from that piece.


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Francisco Tarrega would be turning in his grave. The viola player should have played the whole piece rather than just improvise over four bars.
> 
> [VIDEO]
> 
> I'm still annoyed that Nokia stole those four bars of music from that piece.


What revolting nails.


----------



## Chrythes

Yeah, they seem to be too long. And the tone isn't that great either. 
But it's a lovely piece.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yeah the tone isn't that good.


----------



## aphyrodite

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bach cello suite no. 5 on viola and then an excerpt of Tarrega's _Gran Vals_ on viola??? What is the world coming to???


Violists want their share of fun too :lol:


----------



## Lukecash12

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Francisco Tarrega would be turning in his grave. The viola player should have played the whole piece rather than just improvise over four bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still annoyed that Nokia stole those four bars of music from that piece.


No offense to that guy, but he made me feel a little better about myself.


----------



## Lenfer

Polednice said:


> This! http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2012/02/you-mist-hear-this-piano-variations-on-a-classical-ringtone.html


Oh I like this ha I wonder were one would find this ringtone for free? (hint) :devil:

Thanks for posting *Polednice*.


----------



## Blanchard

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm still annoyed that Nokia stole those four bars of music from that piece.


Composers have borrowed, stolen, and elaborated on short sections of other composers' works for centuries.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Blanchard said:


> Composers have borrowed, stolen, and elaborated on short sections of other composers' works for centuries.


But Nokia didn't tell anyone did they?!


----------



## aphyrodite

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But Nokia didn't tell anyone did they?!


I hate it when these things happen.


----------



## Newman

Oh, wow! That was nice! Now that is really playing it by ear. I would feel very small if I were the person who had forgotten to turn off my cell phone!


----------



## Moira

Forgetting to turn off a mobile phone is BAAAAAAD. But I have done it more than once. Once in a concert I suddenly remembered that my phone was on. Fortunately most people know that I am not available in the evenings because of concerts and plays so I seldom get phoned during that time and no one phoned. But once in church the phone did ring. I was terribly, terribly embarrassed. And once I put the phone on silent and forgot about an alarm setting. That went off during The Magic Flute (Kentridge). I switched it off really fast, but again I was terribly, terribly embarrassed. I'm out more than 300 times a year to concerts, plays and dance productions. I attend church usually twice on Sundays. I've had a cellphone since 1996. So I don't think I'm doing too badly. But the point is that forgetting to switch a mobile phone off can happen to anyone. 

Yes. I hate it when mobile phones ring at times when the phone should really be off. But I'm never willing to believe that it is anything but a horrible, horrible oversight.


----------

